# schweres problem beim bootvorgang

## Alex2k3

Hallo Gentoo Gemeinde, 

Habe nun auch mich an gentoo begeben. 

Hab soweit alles eingestellt und konfiguriert bin alles auch nochmal durchgegangen

Aber während des Bootvorgangs erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

VFS: cannot open root device "803" or 80:03 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs 80:03 

```

Beim Kernel kompilieren hab ich auch ext2 u. 3 und SCSI Unterstützung ausgewählt. Hab sogar anderen Kernel probiert aber weiß echt nciht woran es hängen soll.

Woran könnte es noch liegen was hab ich falsch gemacht? 

Achja ich bentutze VMWare! 

Schonmal vielen Danke

Gruß

Alex

----------

## sl0815

ich denke es liegt am bootloader. bei grub solltest du die option "root=/dev/[gerät]" als bootparameter hinzufügen (in /boot/grub/grub.conf). Als [Gerät] mußt du deine root-partition angeben.

MfG

----------

## Alex2k3

ich benutze lilo.

muss ich im Kernel auch bei SCSI EInstellung einen LOW level Treiber für meine SCSIKarte einrichten?

----------

## sl0815

ja. und nicht als modul.

----------

## Alex2k3

ok hab ich grad mal gemacht mal schaun obs jetzt vielleicht funktioniert

----------

